#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-18
<dholbach> good morning
<fr33r1d3> is it starting late?
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-19
<dholbach> good morning
<hippyjake> Is their a Q&A today, or did i miss it?
<k1l_> jono: is there a q&a today?
<jono> k1l_, yes
<jono> at 6pm UTC
<k1l_> so in 1hour and 15min :)
<jono> 9mins to go
<k03ll> so where is jono bacon? xD
<who_me> there he is :)
<theadmin> I can see you
<k1l_> there he is :)
<netcurli> hey jono
<FlyingPig> hi jono
<who_me> yeah, I can see ya
<James_Epp> Are you related to Francis Bacon?
<hippyjake> Jono!
<FlyingPig> you are live
<theadmin> Not anymore, though...
<theadmin> This thing is stuck... oh there we go
<k03ll> jonoooooooooo yeah!!!
<bashrc> I can see you
<snwh> :O fedora shirt
<snwh> :P
<k03ll> im on with my IPAD
<Martinjo84> Video qual good :D
<nlsthzn> \o
<k03ll> QUESTION: The question is, what is the Question?
<nlsthzn> silly steam didn't want to stop downloading games :/ so I had to kill it
<fromeijn> can you tell me more about the ubuntu phone software and wenn wil it be ready to use?
<snwh> QUESTION: tell us about your early days at KDE
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu-(Touch) updates still come directly from Canonical-Servers [for all devices] in the future?
<tashasix6> QUESTION: How is mir better than X and when will it be available (stable)?
<Walt> ok
<hippyjake> QUESTION: Hows the dog food? ;P
<Guest23291> ok!!
<theadmin> QUESTION: Why are you wearing a Fedora shirt?
<nlsthzn> Carrier has arrived...
<fromeijn> Question: can you tell me more about the ubuntu phone software and wenn wil it be ready to use?
<who_me> QUESTION: Has there been a decision on what will be shipping with 14.04 graphics server wise. People speculate that it's only going to be Mir but I seem to recall plands to ship both Mir and X11
<k1l_> QUESTION: relating on the devel-mailingslist: what is the prefered solution to keep community spin offs like kubuntu running when the wayland/MIR switch comes in
<FlyingPig> QUESTTION: If Mark would offer to buy you a car, which one would you want?
<JamesIsIn> QUESTION:  Will Unity/Dash offer a small on-screen search version (such as Gnome-Do does) to reduce distraction?
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Is the announcement of NVIDIA to add Arm 7 (armhf) drivers connected to Ubuntu-(Touch)?
<theadmin> JamesIsIn: Already does, click the "Restore" button and resize it however you like
<Guest23291> please , related to support to 13.04
<Guest23291> what is the date limit?
<theadmin> Guest23291: 9 months, meaning 3 months after 13.10 is out
<theadmin> Guest23291: Support doesn't belong here though, go to #ubuntu
<RAZORQ> How about Ubuntu Touch for x86 phones? I don't see any ubuntu image for my ZTE GXI or Motorola Razr I
<Guest23291> ok tks !!!
<theadmin> QUESTION: When does the narwhal bacon? :D
<k1l_> RAZORQ: ubuntu-touch needs the android base so far. so there is alot of problems before 14.04
<Anil> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu going to focus on making "Ubuntu Phones", or on making Ubuntu available for many phones?
<rons> Q. When will GIMP 2.8 be supported in Ubuntu 12.x?
<Guest23291> and what about defy + mobile?any possibility to Ubunti OS?
<mumbuntu> QUESTION: How is Ubuntu going to prevent companies like Apple and Microsoft copy it and then possibly sue it back for developments first introduced by Ubuntu?
<k1l_> Guest23291: make sure your device got a free bootloader first
<RAZORQ> We want Ubuntu Touch for ZET GXI
<nlsthzn> Touch for S3 still pretty broken :(
<theadmin> rons: Never, that's the ubuntu versioning system -- please look up "GIMP 2.8 ppa precise" on Google or such.
<netcurli> http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/06/17/ubuntu-and-xda-an-awesome-relationship/
<marrabld> did anyone check the math was correct?
<Martinjo84> marrabld: hehe
<awaldschmidt89> Is Ubuntu ready to be used on the galaxy s3?
<rons> @theadmin thanks for clarifying
<nlsthzn> awaldschmidt89: not so much https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300
<austin_powers_12> QUESTION: are you really weraring a fedora t-shirt? :D
<Deuchnord> hi
<marrabld> QUESTION Do you do any home music recording.  Have you used any music software such as Ardour, Hydrogen, guitar synths, Linux VSTs etc?
<NikTh2> Is this a FEDORA T-Shirt ?
<awaldschmidt89> QUESTION: What all phones are able to run Ubuntu and will it work with us cellular?
<Deuchnord> I thought too NickTh2 X-)
<RAZORQ> Will be Ubuntu Touch for ZTE GXI?
<marrabld> QUESTION will mir mean we can't do X forwarding through ssh ?
<mastier> austin_powers_12: this t-shirt is a secret message meaning: we're moving to systemd ;-
<mastier> ;)
<Deuchnord> xD
<NikTh2> mastier,  LoL
<k03ll> QUESTION: Will it be possible to remove lenses from home screen?
<theadmin> k03ll: You can now: sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-whatever
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Will Apps/Programms will be able to run on Mir, X and maybe Wayland without recompiling?
<RAZORQ> ^He asked about ubuntu phones i think xD
<theadmin> RAZORQ: Ah, that I wouldn't know :D
<k03ll> theadmin: I know but also on ubuntu touch?
<RAZORQ> ^i think no :/
<k03ll> RAZORQ:i hate u :D
<Deuchnord> QUESTION: will Unity be more performous with Mir?
<RAZORQ> k03ll: <3
<k03ll> this is a facebooks shirt :D
<austin_powers_12> I love the fact you are wearing a fedora T-Shirt, to be clear :D
<RAZORQ> If ubuntu touch will be for ZTE GXI i will totally uninstall android and i will have ubuntu ecosystem :)
<k03ll> where to buy that fedora shirt?
<RAZORQ> ^try on ebay?
<Anil> Is Ubuntu going to focus on making "Ubuntu Phones", like new unique devices, or on making Ubuntu available for many phones?
<Anil> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu going to focus on making "Ubuntu Phones", like new unique devices, or on making Ubuntu available for many phones?
<raevol> QUESTION: have nVidia/ATI made any moves to support 3d acceleration/gaming on Mir?
<Manish878> Jono,when and how did you start your ubuntu journey?
<Linuxcomeback> QUESTION: have you try peppermint os 4 and do you think it will be lubuntu as a distro
<Linuxcomeback> beat?
<k03ll> Manish878:this is not a question :)
<Linuxcomeback> QUESTION: have you try peppermint os4
<theadmin> Linuxcomeback: Please don't repeat questions, he has to go through every one, he'll answer it
<NikTh2> Manish878 : please prefix any question with "question" (in capital letters).
<Brian_in_Texas> Jono, I know you do music. Do you use Ubuntu or Windows to record yourself?
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: Will officially be Ubuntu Touch for x86 phones? (Like ZTE GXI and Motorola Razr I
<theadmin> QUESTION: What's your opinion on the MATE desktop, do you beleive GNOME2 forks are a good idea, or is it just people stuck in the past?
<RobbieNor> QUESTION: As a novice, I really enjoyed your build a web browser video showing off quickly, do you intend to make a similar one for Ubuntu Touch with QML?
<austin_powers_12> I am interested too. I would start to learn QML but I don't know how I should do that...
<mrubuntu> WHY do you dont product usb stick tv  with ubuntu tv ?
<Unix_Mani> Hello Fellow Ubuntu users
<Manish878> NikTh2: Thank you for lettin me know.
<NikTh2> QUESTION: Any  progress on Ubuntu Members Certificates ? I never took an answer in email form. Say few words about this. Thanks.
<Unix_Mani> can any1 help me get this to work in 13.04 http://www.bvog.com/?post=ID4zi3M52VS81gZ7s
<NikTh2> Manish878:  :-)
<ahoneybun_> QUESTION: what does Mir mean for Kubuntu, Xubuntu and others?
<Unix_Mani> http://www.youramonkey.com/?m=ID4zi3M52VS81gZ7s
<RAZORQ> how to get ubuntu certificate?
<theadmin> ahoneybun_: (he's answering that right now, basically so far they're shipping with X but maybe later they'll switch to mir)
<SimonK1> QUESTION: What do you think is the most interesting, non fundamental, addon on a smartphone?
<theadmin> ahoneybun_: (right now -- right now for me, lol, I'm a few minutes behind because I had to pause)
<NikTh2> RAZORQ: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/
<Unix_Mani> can some1 help me
<Unix_Mani> http://www.youramonkey.com/?m=ID4zi3M52VS81gZ7s
<NikTh2> RAZORQ: You have to be an Ubuntu Member first
<ahoneybun_> theadmin: but if Ubuntu only supports and develop Mir who will do that for X?
<k1l> Unix_Mani: stop that please
<NikTh2> Unix_Mani: LoL .. but enough
<Unix_Mani> thank you for the IP's time to test PDOS
<ahoneybun_> QUESTION: what window manager will Ubuntu 14.04 use if it uses Mir?
<JarekJ83> QUESTION: any good app for recordin sound from guitar, without big delay?
<Manish878> Question: Will ubuntu continue with firefox as it default browser? thoughts on chromium/chrome as the default browser for ubuntu!!
<RAZORQ> Guys how to join to ubuntu members in Launchpad?
<mrubuntu> UBUNTU TV STICK  ?
<NikTh2> RAZORQ: Read here please -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<number22> QUESTION: does/will ubuntu touch support third-party lenses
<sebsebseb> thought this was on
<sebsebseb> nearly forgot kind of
<RAZORQ> So i can't join if i don't do something for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Is that a Fedora t-shirt? no?
<rthach> Q: Will ubuntu focus more on accessibility especially on Unity, when zooming on the desktop, it can't zoom in to the Unity Panel to see the date and time or icons?
<tashasix6> yes it is a fedora t-shirt
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: How was Sweden?
<number22> QUESTION: if only one producer had chance to make hardware for ubuntu touch, which company would you choose
<raevol> shoot, did i miss the answer to my nvidia/aty ?
<tashasix6> yes
<k1l> RAZORQ: yes. read that link given to you
<raevol> tashasix6: was the answer "no"?
<pdg1> QUESTION: What's the wildest dream you have for ubuntu phone?
<tashasix6> the answer was they are talking about it lol
<raevol> tashasix6: thanks!
<tashasix6> They cant say yes or no atm since its business and would be unprofessional :)
<tashasix6> Youre welcome
<RAZORQ> k1l: i read it, and i understand that i must do something for ubuntu
<k1l> RAZORQ: yes, that is right
<RAZORQ> ^But im not programmer or something :( (Maybe in future)
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Going with what you were saying, and maybe a bit of a difficult question to answer,  give us some examples maybe of additional things you do, other than PR, but related to being the community manager?
<k1l> RAZORQ: as mentioned on that page you said you read, you dont need to be a programmer
<RAZORQ> ^Yeah but i don't have any idea that what i can do for Ubuntu
<theadmin> QUESTION: Do you beleive that Ubuntu on phones and tablets will bring more users to the desktop as well?
<k1l> RAZORQ: just think about what your skills are or what you find interessting and if that could help ubuntu in any way
<Hairyharry> QUESTION: When ever I've seen benchmarks, on games that run in both windows and linux, Windows 8 seems to achieve much higher frame rates . Where is the bottleneck in linux and what needs to happen to get it up to par?
<ahoneybun_> QUESTION: does the ubuntu cert count to kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu members?
<tashasix6> I second RAZORQ on that one.
<JarekJ83> QUESTION: is there any premiere date for Ubuntu for tablets? and for phones ofcourse?
<tashasix6> er not razor.. sorry x3 I meant Hairyharry >.>
<RAZORQ> k1l: i can do graphic or music for ubuntu, but it have sense?
<k1l> RAZORQ: there are grafic and design teams. talk to them if you could help there
<SimonK1> QUESTION: In the future, will users have to register to download free / open-source apps?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Did you ask Apple wether they want to ship Ubuntu on their machines? :P
<rthach> QUESTIONS: Will ubuntu focus more on accessibility especially on Unity?
<RAZORQ> ^I will try, but for now i new static ubuntu user (i used it in 3 years past, but i must use windows, and now i can fully use UBUNTU :) So now i learn Ubuntu, and try to customize it for me :)
<theadmin> jono: I see you are familiar with Reddit. That's what my "narwhal" question was about. Basically it means "Are you a redditor?" and the answer is "Midnight".
<RAZORQ> ^Sorry for bad english
<dshimer> QUESTION: How well do you know the folks from UUPC, Linux Outlaws or other Linux podcasts, always curious when I listen to them if there is any personal relationship (besides Popey)
<Manish878> Question: Jono,i have been contributing to the ubuntu community from the past 2 years by making video tutorials on youtube.so does that mean i can apply for ubuntu member certificate? or do i have to contribute in the ubuntu development side too!
<Techman246> QUESTION: why not take some donations and put them to putting out ubuntu comercials on television that way more people could see it?
<NikTh2> theadmin: Prefix your question with "question" (in capital letters) or will be skipped..
<theadmin> NikTh2: Was no question.
<theadmin> NikTh2: Was statement.
<theadmin> NikTh2: :P
<NikTh2> LoL.. saw that know..
<RAZORQ> QUESTION: Is there any video tutorial how to port Ubuntu Touch to x86 phones?
<NikTh2> now
<snwh> QUESTION: do you like bread?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Guitar time?
<NikTh2> Manish878: All the requirements are in this page.. -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Do you like mlik going with snwh 's question :d ?
<Nicolas> Q: When will the Ubuntu desktop get more in-line with the design elements of the phone. (Unity, QML, etc.)
<ahoneybun_> QUESTION: will there be work done on the verizon galaxy nexus for ubuntu touch?
<snwh> QUESTION: inline with sebsebseb's question, chocolate or white?
<sebsebseb> snwh: white wine ?
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Today you don't have to register a account to download free / open-source programms in the SoftwareCenter. Will this change?
<snwh> milk, obviously :P
<austin_powers_12> QUESTION: why did you choose QML to ubuntu touch's apps?
<ubuntutu> QUESTION: hi jono :D
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Do you like kiwi fruit?  it's snwh 's fault why I am asking this now :d
<sebsebseb> yes guitar
<rthach> Air guitar
<NikTh2> yes Guitar.. (Metallica)
<mdsn> will there be some day ubuntu mate version, or something else for old machines, withot oldtimer GIS?
<mdsn> GUIs*
<theadmin> mdsn: Give Xubuntu a go. XFCE and GNOME2 are very, very similar.
<Manish878> Nikth2: Thanx for the link boy! you are awesome!
<bkerensa> jono: I do not think the Ubuntu Membership Board would be inclined to accept an application that had sustained contributions that were purely Youtube Tutorials about Ubuntu.
<k1l> guitear \o/
<k1l> *guitar
<marrabld> some sweaps picking!
<Nicolas> QUESTION: When will the Ubuntu desktop get more in-line with the design elements of the phone? (Unity, QML, etc.)
<snwh> QUESTION: blues guitar?
<sebsebseb> Nicolas: no to late, you can ask that next time though
<TheBigDaveC> SimonK1 doesn't like guitar
<Nicolas> aw
<bkerensa> Manish878: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership <-- has the criteria for membership
<Nicolas> @sebsebseb He skipped my question.
<sebsebseb> Nicolas: well he might answer at the very end, but probably not
<sebsebseb> jono: ^
<ubuntutu> will this be the new ubuntu startup sound?
<NikTh2> Nothing ELSE matters !! YEAAA
<Anil> Quickly workflow and tools link leads to page not found: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/quickly-workflow/
<ubuntutu> pls play the pokemon theme
<theadmin> QUESTION: Many Ubuntu desktop apps are coded in Python. Will Python be available for mobile development as well.
<theadmin> s/\.$/?/
<sdk> No official support for python
<theadmin> sdk: Thanks
<ubuntutu> theadmin:where do you come from?
<theadmin> ubuntutu: It doesn't really matter. I hate the country I come from, so whatever.
 * sebsebseb remembers wehre the theadmin is from :d
<rthach> bloah
<RAZORQ> theadmin: poland xD?
<theadmin> RAZORQ: Cannot into space. But no. Is of Russia.
<RAZORQ> Russia is nice :)
<netcurli> thank you
<RAZORQ> Polish-Russian vodka :)
<Techman246> did the stream die for anyone else?
<Surlent777> the stream died because it's over
<Techman246> okay didn't relize that was the end it just died with no warning
<evilytwisted> is it too late to ask questions?
<k1l> evilytwisted: yes
<evilytwisted> :(
<evilytwisted> such is life.. missing out on stuff thats important
<k1l> you can watch the record or come in next time :)
<evilytwisted> when is the next one? i wanted to ask him something that i think is kinda important to the ubuntu community
<k1l> next week same time
<evilytwisted> ty
<k1l> so 1:30 earlier than now
<Ubuntunator> hey
<janu> hello
<janu> help to in learning ubunto shell
<stoff> hey opensource people
<stoff> anyone here?
<Kiffayat> 22-02-2010
<Kiffayat> 2012-02-10
<Kiffayat> 30-04-1981
<Kiffayat> 01:18////jun 2013///
<Kiffayat> 1984
<Kiffayat> DARVESH KAKAR---
<Kiffayat> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
<Cybertech> Is this live
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-20
<syahliany> Hello ... Ubunter
<dholbach> good morning
<captchaman> QUESTION : What can i do to help? i am not the most technical guy but i love ubuntu.
<Shubham_Rao> hi
<supercopter> I can see you ;)
<supercopter> I've discovered Ubuntu on my laptop, and now I want to install it on my desktop. Sadly, I'll list my currently installed packages and have to start from scratch. I understand that syncing packages across different machines might be tricky, but what about simply having the Ubuntu "store" remembering the list of programs I've already installed? That
<supercopter> way I could browse this list and easily find and reinstall programs I've tested on my previous machine.
<OzzieMx> Hi.
<OzzieMx> Did I miss the interview?
<PaulW2U> OzzieMx: Which interview?
<OzzieMx> The announced yesterday in Q & A.
<PaulW2U> Jono's Q & A was at 1800 GMT yesterday. I think there will be another tonight. 1900 GMT? Not sure. Sorry.
<OzzieMx> That is.
<OzzieMx> GMT = UTC. 7 PM London Time?
<OzzieMx> Thanks PaulW2U.
<Gentoo> how long till stream starts?
<StefanT> 7min I assume
<Gentoo> thanks.
<jono> yup 7mins
<jono> :-)
<padmick> hi all =)
<Gentoo> hello.
<condog> cool beans
<phnz> wo0t
<fr33r1d3> started yet?
<Gentoo> no.
<jono> can you folks see us?
<beuno> o/
<fr33r1d3> yes
<Gentoo> we can see u
<Daktyl198> we see you
<Eme7> Yes, clearly.
<PaulW2U> loud and clear
<Kouakou> we can see you just fine
<lunartiger> omg they look like humans!
<icoop> yep
<netcurli> we can see you
<ttbro1> we could see you guys loud and clear
<netcurli> :D
<ttbro1> some one speaker need fixing
<Kouakou> so no women work at Canonical ??
<Gentoo> Lol
<netcurli> about 2 min delay
<ttbro1> it live, guys :)
<Gentoo> nice to meet you all.
<ttbro1> so what is your name guys?
<ttbro1> the host
<beuno> Jono Bacon is the host
<Eme7> Jono Bacon?
<jdstrand> Jono Bacon
<ttbro1> thanks guys
<ttbro1> for a beginner like me, how they go about developing the package?
<danu> yo dudes
<Eme7> ttbro1, you can start by looking at the "SDK" (Software Development Kit) for Ubuntu.
<seanpk> why not a simplified interface for .deb?
<seanpk> couldn't you still build packages like this using .deb?
<Eme7> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<ttbro1> thanks :)
<beuno> seanpk, that
<beuno> that's the answer
<beuno> to why not use simplified debs
<beuno> (there may be a slight delay in the feed)
<seanpk> @beuno - that .debs are installed as root?
<beuno> seanpk, yes
<seanpk> just got that ... think that makes sense
<Eme7> bueno, seanpk, I'm barely getting that :)
<beuno> Eme7, the idea is that you wouldn't have to care  ;)
<bashrc> the click file idea sounds reasonable.  I'm battling with packaging at the moment
<seanpk> would "reasonable" be definable by end users (or their admins)?
<seanpk> on install
<seanpk> or in curating their own repo
<beuno> seanpk, for the time being, those will be appstore policies
<beuno> people can install click packages at will
<MicLix> Of course it has to be open & flexible, nonsense think that only ubuntu packages can be installed. Otherwise it would become another "Unity vs Mint" deceptory win. ;)
<JGu> Question: is there goin to be some easy way to install ubuntu touch next to android?
<jono> JGu, we are only going to field questions that relate to this topic of click packages and app uploads
<fr33r1d3> Is it lagging just for me?
<seanpk> thought about allowing the definition of device policies to limit what packages could be installed?
<JGu> Ok Jono, sorry...overall big lags today
<beuno> seanpk, we haven't gotten that far yet  :)
<bashrc> IMHO packaging on linux in general (not just Debian) is still way too complicated, and so this creates a high barrier to entry for new developers
<mohits> QUESTION: Will there any kind of permission list (likewise in android) just to let user know what all access the application will have. manifest file in case of android list out permissions list, from where android lists all the acess app will have, giving control the user to either install the app or reject it ...
<netcurli> QUESTION: What happens with dependencies on existing libraries in click packages? If I use something like fluidsynth for example in a c++ plugin for qml would I have to include the whole source code for that in my app package?
<seanpk> beuno, sure ... but what you're designing has the flexibility to handle that?
<jdstrand> netcurli: it has to be bundled with the app. there are no external deps beyond the sdk
<jdstrand> jono: see QUESTIONs ^
<jono> jdstrand, yup, we will get to those soon
 * jdstrand nods
<seanpk> are any "tools" being provided for those who want (need) to provide both click and deb packages?
<seanpk> (to make it easier for them)
<jcastro> hi folks!
<The_Matrix> QUESTION: Since the next version of Ubuntu (Ubuntu Touch specifically) will have read-only privileges for the base, and read-write, what place will .deb and more importantly click packages in newer version of Ubuntu. Will .debs work in this case?
<jcastro> QUESTION: Will app authors have free reign to update on their own schedule? Is this the end of "you have to upgrade your entire OS to get a new version of a text editor?"
<beuno> jcastro, yes, you will be able to update whenever you want
<mohits> QUESTION: Is this click packaging will be size efficient as we'll have space limitation on mobile devices?
<beuno> The_Matrix, yes, but you'll need root access
<seanpk> beuno unless the new package depends on new things in a newer SDK?
<jcastro> beuno: is there a provision when app authors say "ok then, remove me from universe so I can update my users"? or actually, if you could explain when they get to you next how this relates to things traditionally part of the distro ...
<beuno> seanpk, of course
<seanpk> how easy is the SDK upgrade?
<beuno> jcastro, aha!  a tricky one
<jcastro> mohits: check out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades but I am not sure how that relates to click packages
<beuno> jcastro, I don't think I have a good answer for that quite yet  :)
 * jcastro nods
<mohits> It would be much more transparent and comprehensive if the designing and dev team put it. Greatly appreciate your response :)
<beuno> mohits, I think space efficiency is up to each app, rather than the installer
<mohits> @beuno: true, if the code is well written, though in case of apps with lot of pre date that comes with package, it matters a lot
<mohits> data*
<netcurli> QUESTION: will users be able to install click packages if they are not running unity but maybe Gnome shell or KDE?
<mohits> PLZ SCROLL BACK TOO
<seanpk> good job guys, thanks
<beuno> o/
<jcastro> that was awesome fellas
<netcurli> thanks
<mohits> Cheers guys.
<AnimoEme7> Yes, thank you!
<The_Matrix> Thanks
<ivanos> how i instal yelo tv on ubunto
<vandance> See just fine
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-21
<maheshjawale> GM to all
<abdhojamyl> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<alejandro> hola soy de españa
<alejandro> hay alguien que hable español?
<alejandro> para que sirve esta pagina?
 * alejandro slaps marcoceppi around a bit with a large trout
 * alejandro slaps popey around a bit with a large trout
 * alejandro slaps marcoceppi around a bit with a large trout
 * alejandro slaps JoseeAntonioR around a bit with a large trout
<alejandro> joseeantonio
<popey> what?
<garec> QUESTION:  From user perspective -- to update software will need to do something other than apt-get update/upgrade ?  So additional step/process?
<onono> Hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-23
<Pupoterso> Somethig happend here?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-17
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hi everyone
<dpm> o/
<belkinsa> o/
<Ubuntu-Fan> hello every one im just trying to see if this works
<rpadovani> o/
<dpm> bear with us, we're starting in a minute
<dbtmro> Hi :-)
<Ubuntu-Fan> :D sure
<belkinsa> I see you!
<Ubuntu-Fan> i cant wait :P this is my first time to watch a live stream
<mhall119> welcome Ubuntu-Fan :)
 * balloons waves
<dholbach> if you have any questions, let us know!
<jose> hey, Ubuntu-Fan! welcome to Ubuntu on Air! :)
<dholbach> prefix them with QUESTION:
<rpadovani> i see you too :D
<Ubuntu-Fan> wooohooo :D
<dholbach> ask whatever question you have about Ubuntu
<Spartacurse> what was the topic this time again please?
<dholbach> or whatever else you want to talk about
<belkinsa> Community Team Q&A.
<mhall119> Spartacurse: not specific topic, we're just here to answer your questions
<Ubuntu-Fan> what about the ubuntu phone? is it gonna happen?
<Spartacurse> Aww shucks, was just going to ask about that. :)
<belkinsa> Please use QUESTION: Ubuntu-Fan
<balloons> Ubuntu-Fan, remember to prefex with QUESTION: so it it's easier to see
<mhall119> Ubuntu-Fan: yes! Do you wnt to know about it?
<Ubuntu-Fan> ok
<Ubuntu-Fan> I would love to know about it
<belkinsa> I like that idea, dholbach.
<rpadovani> QUESTION: Lot of LoCo websites are based on Drupal. Canonical is releasing a framework to create themes similar the international one. Do you also plan to release a complete theme for Drupal?
<nik90> that's a nice idea.
<Kaii_> hi guys
<Kaii_> Godd evening from here
<balloons> hello all!
<belkinsa> o/ Kaii_
<ki7yy> QUESTION: What is the status of systemd implementation?
<Ubuntu-Fan> Thank you for answering my Question :)
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes
<rpadovani> http://design.ubuntu.com/web-style-guide
<rpadovani> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-web-style-guide
<balloons> ohh.. interesting rpadovani
<dpm> http://design.canonical.com/2014/06/making-ubuntu-com-responsive-our-sass-architecture/
<rpadovani> it's a SASS framework that themes some bases elements, like buttons, footer, links and so on
<ninja> i am a ninja, i must be invisible :D
<Spartacurse> QUESTION: I may be misunderstanding who's who here, but the valve/ubuntu thing that kickstarted last year with the Steam for Linux. How is the future looking there? My feeling is that the whole "linux will be the future of gaming" claims are fading out more and more looking at titles released on steam for linux. Are ubuntu still putting effort into gaming or is that on low prio now?
<rpadovani> ok, thanks guys
<dholbach> ki7yy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=systemd-boot
<ki7yy> mhall119: Thank you for the answer! dholbach Thank you for the link!
<ninja> Spartacurse: I am not an expert in this regard but I feel gaming is not given much priority by the community
<maokei> spartacurse I don't think caninical has any big drift in gaming it's basically valve pushing the gaming front onto linux
<belkinsa> dholbach and mhall119 , nice room that you are in.
<rpadovani> ahaha
<ki7yy> I'm developing some ham radio apps for myself that will depend on systemd
<nik90> dholbach: ^^
<marshall> hello all
<mhall119> hello marshall
<belkinsa> Remember that there is a delay between video and IRC.
<dholbach> ki7yy, ah ok... good to hear - I was just interested to hear which features people are waiting for :)
<ki7yy> dholbach: our local ham radio club is developing an HSMM mesh network. I'm trying to make mine autostart in systemd with required services. Working well on Archlinux but I want to deploy it on Ubuntu
<dholbach> awesome
<ki7yy> :D
<dholbach> is it going to be hard to get this specific autostarting right? does it work with upstart and old sysvinit already?
<dholbach> thanks belkinsa - it's a coworking space I'm in
<Binary-fuel> I am being more advance with the department of networking. Is there any thing thing that could use a networker in the attempt to further development abuntu?
<ki7yy> I haven't even tried. Seeing systemd is the future I'm just coding for it
<dholbach> Binary-fuel, networking in which sense? what would you like to do?
<ninja> belkinsa: video? which video?
<dholbach> ki7yy, ah I see
<dholbach> ninja, http://ubuntuonair.com
<belkinsa> QUESTION: Will the Evernote Client for Ubuntu have the full features (such as hand-written notes, voice notes, ect.) as the Windows/Web Client?
<ninja> thankx dholbach
<Binary-fuel> Well designing basic protocols is pretty much where I am heading. But in general sense I am a open book. I want to aid in the advance of abuntu so in a networking sense what is abuntu development jobs needing?
<Ubuntu-Fan> QUESTION: i recently started studying software engineering, and i'm still ignorant in all of the developing of ubuntu, but i really love ubuntu and the way its free and open source, and i really want to contribute to it, with my mind but i dont know how can i support ubuntu.. any ideas?
<belkinsa> Binary-fuel, is this a question for them?  If so, please use QUESTION:
<nakanut> QUESTION: On the Ubuntu phone/tablet, how readily available is the released memory from closed apps?  And have there been instances in development where the memory has been accessible?
<dholbach> Binary-fuel, you could ask on ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.c om
<mhall119> nakanut: what do you mean by "memory"?
<mhall119> RAM?
<nakanut> yes, sorry
<belkinsa> Ubuntu-Fan, you don't need to be a developer to get involved!  Look at community.ubuntu.com for help.
<mhall119> or local files?
<belkinsa> help = ideas, Ubuntu-Fan, in this case.
<Spartacurse> Those are reassuring replies. I want to be able to migrate to linux completely and gaming is the biggest reason for me not to take that leap. Maybe I am expecting too much too soon? :) Thank you for your answers.
<Ubuntu-Fan> @belkinsa ill do my best :)
<Kaii_> hello just recently upgrade to version 14.04 and experiencing frequenlty freezing of my gui. how could i trace its cause?
<belkinsa> I understand Ubuntu-Fan.
 * belkinsa is not a developer herself
<mhall119> Spartacurse: it's the old 80/20 rule, 80% of the work takes 20% of the time, I think Steam is now into the last 20% of the work, which will take the other 80% of the time :)
<Zero-x101> Question, I have been deciding to go linux for my web server and I just wanted to know how secure is abuntu server, like in sense of a hackers point of view. Will I expect to have security issues when dealing with transactions?
<justCarakas> QUESTION will the background in the app be customizable again ? it used to be before 14.04 but now that setting doesn't work and the white origami background stays
<justCarakas> on the phone I mean
<dholbach> Ubuntu-Fan, check out http://community.ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> Ubuntu-Fan,: http://loco.ubuntu.com/ For Local COmmunities
<ki7yy> Ubuntu can be made as secure as any other distro
<Ubuntu-Fan> Thank you so much guys :D im so excited to start contributing :D, and ill work hard to give my best to ubuntu :D  thank you guys, you rock woohoo
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> Maybe Ubuntu does need the Recruiting team.  :)
<belkinsa> Or comms or promo if those are better names
<ki7yy> excellent popey
<popey> ki7yy: thanks
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/ might be interesting as well
<justCarakas> QUESTION does state saver also work for HTML5 apps ?
<nakanut> @dholbach thx for the link
<Zero-x101> I was installing a linux abuntu server a week ago and i'm new to some commands. The document I downloaded from the correct website had giving me the most updated manual out there. With the correct environment created for some code to work, most of the code contain sudo dose not exists or other main commands which stated the same. I have installed alot of packages but still nothing, Is there a place where errors in the docu
 * belkinsa really likes the idea of doing a Community Q&A in this style with different guests every week
<dholbach> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_adopters
<nik90> belkinsa: +1
 * Spartacurse thinks Blizzard should fall in love with linux, and specifially ubuntu. 
<dholbach> :-)
<Spartacurse> Kinda annoyed with all the workarounds for their games. It works since 13.xx but would love some native versions.
<Zero-x101> Well yes but I think linux needs a distro that makes developing game easy for them. I have tried to get grand theft over to linux but it became complex within the engine its self due to the delivery system linux uses to communicate with hardware. That the drivers, wish there was supported drivers as well.
<alfa_> hi there
<Na3iL> hey alfa_
<popey> hi
<dholbach> any more questions? keep them coming
<justCarakas> would be nice if it is posible
<mhall119> Zero-x101: if you can run your server in a cloud that has juju support it would make it much easier, the charms install services in an optimal way with no intervention needed from you
<belkinsa> I see the screen!
<belkinsa> Thanks for the demo dpm.
<dholbach> :)
<mhall119> dholbach: troll
<Spartacurse> QUESTION: What would be the smartest/quickest way to get involved as a dev for ubuntu phone apps? Is learning HTML5 enough or would one need more, if so, what?
<dholbach> mhall119, SCNR
<belkinsa> dpm do you use x-chat?
<popey> looks like it
<Sboss>  /quit
<Zero-x101> I was thinking of making a cloud bank with beta tests of linux programs but linux and my cloud ability haven't mixed in together yet. I have a little bit of command lines to work through with concepts and how to correctly use it. But I will love some information with linux and network clouding abuntu server together tho
<dholbach> any more questions?
<marshall> support for hardware seems like a major issue, not just about GPUs but even my printer doesn't work well :(
<dholbach> marshall, did you file a bug report for it?
<belkinsa> Evernote Developer Sandbox Sever, not Evernote.
<marshall> how do I do that?
<dholbach> printers and GPUs have been working great for me in the last 7-8 years all the time
<balloons> if you want to use the emulator, check out dpm's guide: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/using-the-ubuntu-emulator/ http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/
<dholbach> marshall, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/
<belkinsa> QUESTION: The Reminders app uses the Evernote Developer Sandbox not the Evernote sever that Evernote uses, when will it move to the Evernote sever?  When the first release comes?
<balloons> app dev community https://plus.google.com/communities/111350780270925540549
<marshall> All right. perhaps why I didn't consider filing a bug earlier is because I saw on the Internet several people having the same problem with same printer
<Spartacurse> Cheers!
<marshall> may be its specific to that printer, coz my old printer worked fine
<balloons> marshall, if the printer does things it's own way, and the vendor doesn't support linux in some way it gets hard
<balloons> a printer that supports standards generally should just work
<belkinsa> \o/ because I have two accounts, the sandbox and the normal one that I use more than the sandbox
<chris1992> hp is the best way to go since they officially support linux
<dholbach> which printer is it?
<marshall> thats the major problem, I don't understand why vendors don't support Linux
<dholbach> a question on askubuntu.com should be able to help as well
<Zero-x101> QUESTION,  what would be a good skill/certificate be to learn so I may contribute my time to the development of ubuntu server?
<marshall> Canon LBP2900B
<Kaii_> QUESTION hello just recently upgrade to version 14.04 and experiencing frequenlty freezing of my gui. how could i trace its cause?
<dholbach> Kaii_, try asking on askubuntu.com as well
<Zero-x101> marshall the main reason why a lot of vendors don't support linux is a lot of reason 1) Being low market level and 2) The cost to code and support their product to work with linux. It is mainly the market they care about tho
<balloons> Kaii_, if there is a crash; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Kaii_> thanks
<belkinsa> Maybe we can get a sever guy next time?
<belkinsa> (not a question for them, just an idea)
<balloons> Kaii_, otherwise try different drivers for your graphics card, check things out in a guest session or boot from the live cd and see if the problem still happens. If it doesn't you have something on your account that is causing the issue
<dpm> Kaii_, yes, we don't tend to answer tech support questions here, as the forums and askubuntu are more suited for that
<dholbach> grrrrrrrrr, network :-(
<marshall> thats disappointing. I really like Linux and promote it where ever I can but I am really disappointed to see that people don't use it
<dholbach> Zero-x101, I'd suggest to get started with a package or piece of software you know well
<dholbach> take a bug report that looks easy to fix to you and get started with that
<dholbach> even if it's just a small typo fix or something
<balloons> Zero-x101, packages you care about as well :-)
<ki7yy> dholbach: is back!
<jose> cloud.ubuntu.com and juju.ubuntu.com, #juju on irc.freenode.net
<dholbach> then get somebody from the server team to help you
<belkinsa> cloud.ubuntu.com and juju.ubuntu.com
<Kaii_> thanks guys
<Zero-x101> Thanks for the information and links
<belkinsa> Thanks for this!
<dholbach> rock on everyone :-)
<Spartacurse> Thank you for your time, answers and hard work.
<chris1992> saying hello from fedora  :)
<Alvaro> Thanks!
<mhall119> ignore the children in the background
<balloons> thanks guys!
<nik90> thnx for the session
<Zero-x101> I will try to gain my knowledge in abuntu server So I may add answers and not just ask questions so next time is good.
<marshall> thanks to all for their answers
<nRgy> Hello :D
<brandex> Hi
<matthew0045> .
<ptidav38090> DRDY is connectivity fault?
<ptidav38090> {}
<ptidav38090> i think yes
<ptidav38090> *mean
<ptidav38090> 2 western digial 10000 rpm
<ptidav38090> and 1 tera 7200 rpm maybe death
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-18
<insaynasasin> hi...
<insaynasasin> is anybody in there???
<dholbach> good morning
<jono-bacon> bring the design team... :D
<Dart> i am running Ubuntu 14.04 32 bit on a 64 bit machine and I keep loosing touchpad control every time I get an update
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-22
<harry> hi
<harry> why there is a huge problem with broadcom driver
<harry> hello
<DanChapman> harry there is no live ubuntu-on-air broadcast atm you would be better asking in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-15
<daithanh> hello
<astroboy> How to show properties of file using terminal?
<PaulW2U> astroboy: Was that a random question or are you watching a recording?
<astroboy> its random question, actually i'll send it to other chanel, but wrong channel :)
<astroboy> one question, may we ask a random question here?
<PaulW2U> Not much point really. Support questions should generally go to #ubuntu
<astroboy> okay.. thx :)
<PaulW2U> This channel is really for *live* Ubuntu On Air broadcasts.
<astroboy> yep, waiting for next live ubuntu on air
<PaulW2U> Tomorrow I believe but make sure you prefix your question with "QUESTION:" :)
<astroboy> (y)
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-16
<swaveck> any show today?
<balloons> swaveck, yes indeed
<swaveck> cool
<balloons> swaveck, 45 mins from now, things should be live
<swaveck> google hangout window is missing on the page
<ahoneybun> hello all
<mhall119> popey: I'll be 2 minutes, sorry for delaying it
<BowlerFredrick> hello ..
<popey> heya
<popey> no worries mhall119
<BowlerFredrick> Where's the video, then ?
<popey> BowlerFredrick: just about to start
<BowlerFredrick> cant see a video - do i need to refresh ?
<mhall119> BowlerFredrick: just starting now
<BowlerFredrick> got it.
<BowlerFredrick> i can see alan pope.
<nik90> And you're live :)
<mhall119> ask questions here, start them with QUESTION at the beginning
<nik90> QUESTION: Where is your cat? Camera shy are they?
<BowlerFredrick> QUESTION: Can you explain WHY the new bq5 is a "convergence phone", exactly ?
<mj_> QUESTION: when will the Ubuntu phone finally sort out the bluetooth issues? I still cannot connect it to my car system, and this is a serious safety issue :(
<popey> is mhall119's audio screwy for anyone else, or just me?
<goatsLover> hi
<goatsLover> i'm hearing a bad echo
<balloons> QUESTION: How many selfies did you take at SELF?
<popey> me too
<goatsLover> mike, i can't hear you
<ahoneybun> bad echo as well
<nik90> popey: mhall119's mic seems broken...
<goatsLover> wave
<BowlerFredrick_> mhall119 's sound is really choppy.
<mj_> @ Michael Hall - you sound like a villain in a movie!
<theBest> QUESTION: Are you stressed now due to the anouncement of the bq converged phone in developing the desktop interface of Unity8-Ubuntu?
<BowlerFredrick_> still choppy.
 * ahoneybun waves at everyone
<goatsLover> crisp and clear
<ahoneybun> sounds better
<BowlerFredrick_> that's better.
<goatsLover> nope
<theBest> Congrats to everyone involved in the OTA 4 update. My phone gets better and better each month.
<goatsLover> maybe
<The_Fish> QUESTION: Is there a way to communicate stock app or OS improvement ideas visually without learning QML? If so what should I use and who would I send them to afterwards?
<mj_> QUESTION: After today's phone updates, can you tell us what's going to be included in the next update pack?
<nik90> mhall119: much better
<swaveck> QUESTION: BQ EDGE when? Microsoft is just about to launch converged phone..
<sturmflut2> QUESTION: (if it wasn't asked already!) It seems some features planned for OTA-4 got postponed at the very last moment, like the new keyboard layouts and WiFi Tethering. Do you know why?
<balloons> hey sturmflut2 :-)
<sturmflut2> swaveck: The Convergence device will not be released before October
<sturmflut2> balloons: o/
<goatsLover> QUESTION: i find it hard to type long messanges on Ubuntu Phone, can i connect a keyboard?
<ahoneybun> QUESTION: any plans for a stock IRC client?
<nik90> hmm still echo..it is better for a while before it starts echoing
<mj_> @mhall 119 - still echoey
<balloons> sturmflut2, to your question, I know the migration to vivid was the most critical and biggest piece to happen. It broke some things that required attention
<mardy> mhall119: I think the problem is on the internet connection, maybe try lowering the quality
<BowlerFredrick_> troo dat.
<sturmflut2> ahoneybun: Probably not in the near future, the App Lifecycle currently makes it impossible. You can't keep the connection alive if the app gets moved into the background.
<ahoneybun> true
<mhall119> sturmflut2: messaging frameworks :)
<sturmflut2> mhall119: Sure, but who writes the IRC connector :P
<The_Fish> QUESTION: Even though I am not an Ubuntu Insider, I would very much like to pretend that I am. Can we all just agree that this is the case and then someone send me a MX4. Many thanks.
<goatsLover> wily o/
<mardy> mhall119: much better now!!
<BowlerFredrick_> Wow - mhall119 looks like he's in braille.
<mhall119> BowlerFredrick_: I'm in 1999 internet mode :)
<BowlerFredrick_> :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: also here: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/06/13/self-day-1-ubuntu/
<mhall119> ^^ that
<theBest> https://www.youtube.com/user/southeastlinuxfest
<theBest> ?
<ahoneybun> also I now have a arduino thanks to keith mhall119
<goatsLover> QUESTION: is ubuntu phone ready for my mom?
<ahoneybun> QUESTION: how can a person in a LoCo take over leadership? I know a poll needs to be held but if it is real dead perhaps it would just be held over?
<ahoneybun> goatsLover: if she needs to call and text and have access to a good browser, she should be covered
<ahoneybun> a lot of great apps
<sturmflut2> balloons: Ah, thanks for the info. I just re-read the Landing team e-mails and actually those features were never really promised for OTA-4, it's more like "they're there now and merge requests have been filed", but I never took the time to go and check if things had actually been merged in the end. Shame on me.
<goatsLover> she listen to music and makes phone calls
<ahoneybun> the stock music player is amazing goatsLover and 7digital is pretty nice
<goatsLover> i don't she'll find turbo folk on 7digital hehe
<ahoneybun> oh
<balloons> sturmflut2, :-) With vivid behind us, I expect a much bigger changelog for the next OTA
<goatsLover> QUESTION: is turbo pascal supported on Ubuntu Phone?
<balloons> sturmflut2, yea timing gets confusing because I run the devel-proposed builds. So things land in wily and on those images soon after being completed. It can take some time and refinement for them to actually get into the OTA stable update
<swaveck> QUESTION: the amount of ported devices is rather low, any plans to improve porting guide/make it more easier for less experienced developers?
<Sid__> QUESTION: Any insights if Canonical is in conversation with the fairphone company considering the new fairphonw 2? Ubuntu on the fairphone just seems like a perfect mariage :D
<ahoneybun> The_Fish: talk to danielmcguire on #ubuntu-app-devel as he is working with the Help HTML5 app in design choices
<ahoneybun> DS-McGuire ^
<BowlerFredrick_> QUESTION: What year does the panel predict that you'll be able to plug your phone into your TV ot tele-ubuntu-Box ?
<Sid__> QUESTION: I'm using dualboot Ubuntu on Android. Does it use phased updates as well or am I on the wrong channel (ubuntu-rtm/stable/ubuntu)?
<mj_> QUESTION: when will the Ubuntu phone finally sort out the bluetooth issues? I still cannot connect it to my car system, and this is a serious safety issue :(
<ahoneybun> mine was 50mbs lol
<sturmflut2> goatsLover: I suppose this is a troll question, but you could actually develop for an Ubuntu phone in Turbo Pascal
<BowlerFredrick_> QUESTION: JonoBacon said he'd "love to do a reunion Q&A" http://redd.it/336wu9  So how about it guys ?
<The_Fish> QUESTION: Would the bottom edge on the phone be best used as a menu system for the app (File, edit, view etc. Menus that could be switched between in a similar fashion to the items in the indicators menus at the top edge)?
<Sid__> QUESTION: I'm thinking of using devel-proposed. Michael could you tell us what your experiance is like?
<euclid> QUESTION : usb 3.0 seagate external hdd does not spin off (on ubuntu 14.04) is it a bug ?
<justCARAKAS> QUESTION any updates on VOIP ?
<goatsLover> sturmflut2: nope. it's legit
<sturmflut2> goatsLover: Then the answer is yes, you could do it.
<goatsLover> sturmflut2: the question was bad... i mean pascal
<goatsLover> awesome
<sturmflut2> goatsLover: Free Pascal should be able to create an exectuable for the ARM architecture, the only thing missing is probably some library which allows you to access the Mir display server, otherwise you can't do graphics
<BowlerFredrick_> Which lovco team is it ?
<ahoneybun> florida
<goatsLover> sturmflut2: if they have c bindings for SDL then i'm happy
<goatsLover> c makes me sick :(
<sturmflut2> goatsLover: I don't know if they have them. SDL2 works at least, it can talk to Mir, Neverball/Neverputt use it.
<goatsLover> nice!
<goatsLover> thanks sturmflut2
<BowlerFredrick_> my video went jurkey there for a second.
<sturmflut2> goatsLover: But pure Pascal without objects isn't that much different from C?
<ahoneybun> I think Feb-Mar
<goatsLover> that's why i like object pascal
<sturmflut2> goatsLover: Well, Object Pascal isn't that much different from C++ ;)
<goatsLover> there's much more than this.. i don't like c compilers... just read the source code and compare
<BowlerFredrick_> Once we take over the world - popey lol !
<goatsLover> fpc is much nicer... you can browser the source code in a couple of days
<sturmflut2> goatsLover: Which C compiler are you comparing to FPC?
<goatsLover> all of them
<ahoneybun> I have had my car radio working fine
<goatsLover> i have to go now. thanks sturmflut2 ! bye
<sturmflut2> goatsLover: That's rather unfair then. TCC for example is much smaller than FPC.
<sturmflut2> goatsLover: o/
<goatsLover> :D o/
<euclid> Thank you guys !!!
<ahoneybun> QUESTION: how would you party if your app hit 1000 downloads?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: throw a huge party party with all the money you've made :)
 * ahoneybun has made no money ...
<ahoneybun> lol
<mhall119> then throw a small party :)
<sturmflut2> mhall119: Well, didn't YOU make some money with an app that surely hit more than 1000 downloads?
 * sturmflut2 is on to something here
<mhall119> sturmflut2: the paid app didn't get that many, but yes I did make a bit of spending money off it
<sturmflut2> mhall119: So where is this party going to be
<mhall119> sturmflut2: It would pay for a round of beer, yeah :)
<BowlerFredrick_> bye guys .
<BowlerFredrick_> leaves.
<j3di_>  hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-18
<dosaboy> marcoceppi: ping, any idea if the charmers mtg is happening?
<marcoceppi> dosaboy: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcABu8wW2u1LNquOk-oKcgh4CBZn8q9eXvi8omabtwlcBmO6A
<marcoceppi> just rying to get it set up
<marcoceppi> jose: ^
<jamespage> o/
<marcoceppi> https://github.com/juju-solutions/review-queue
<marcoceppi> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/15/using-the-services-framework-to-implement-your-charms-intent/
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-06-21
<Nived> Hello
<HighFlyingHugh> 8 minutes to go ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2WPneq8isk
<dholbach> hey hey :)
<clobrano> \0/
<HighFlyingHugh> hey hey hey :)
<kz6fittycent> word
<HighFlyingHugh> krusty said it best .
<popey> hello
<HighFlyingHugh> So who's In and Who's Out - Brexit ?
<HighFlyingHugh> hiya popey
<popey> I'm out of not being in Europe.
<HighFlyingHugh> Ha!
<dragonbite> hola! yello! hey! wazzup?! :)
<HighFlyingHugh> https://www.ecosia.org/news?q=brexit+polls Remain lead .
<HighFlyingHugh> I just ate a full tub of Hagen Dazs Icrecream & I don't feel bad, at all.
<dragonbite> sounds like resume material! ;)
<HighFlyingHugh> It takes a certain skill, that's a given :)
<dholbach> QUESTION: !
<HighFlyingHugh> Of the modern age . Ha !
<dholbach> :-)
<HighFlyingHugh> QUESTION: Which Ubuntu App is the Wifi radar/Scanner App to see which bands are being used ?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Snappy is included in Ubuntu 16.04, does that mean Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Ubuntu Gnome, etc. also have it included?
<AlSubaieN> hello
<HighFlyingHugh> hiya
<HighFlyingHugh> QUESTION: Hows Sky handling the hot weather ? (popey)
<dragonbite> QUESTION: is there a LAMP-like Snap (Apache, MySQL & PHP) and does Snaps allow turning it "on" and "off" (so the local web server is "on" for development work and can turn "off" when not using it)?  Not sure if this makes sense.
<HighFlyingHugh> Hi cm-t_
<HighFlyingHugh> o/
<cm-t_> Hey o/
<carmaduck> QUESTION: is there an ubuntu sdk snap that can be installed on arch?
<copypasta> Hi
<mariogrip> QUESTION: sorry that i ask about this but, lower your pitchfork, and tell me a bit about OVH vs Ubuntu/canonical
<ahoneybun> dragonbite: I've just used it for Telegram to success with Kubuntu
<cm-t_> Ohhh, forgot, i've to move, LoCo meeting :(
<cm-t_> Will drop that:
<ahoneybun> nice cm-t_
<cm-t_> Question: Popeydc, what's the weather in Paris this evening ? :D
<copypasta> QUESTION: I've been playing with snapcraft and it looks fine, but essentally, can you explain the difference between xdg-apps and snaps?
<davidcalle> cm-t_: nice one :)
<cm-t_> ^^
 * dholbach <3 popey 
<dshimer> QUESTION: I could be wrong but it seems like you can only update individual snaps one at a time. Am I wrong, is there a design reason for that or will there be a way to dist-upgrade your snaps some day?
<nik011> QUESTION: what languages does snapcraft support, and will there come new ones?
<ahoneybun> popey: your voice is robotic in mycroft
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: popey's voice is amazing! i would love to have him in my mycroft
<ahoneybun> he is the default
<carmaduck> QUESTION: how launchpad build a snap? like a ppa or sumthing
<dholbach> twitter.com/snapcraftio
<dholbach> facebook.com/snapcraftio
<dholbach> http://google.com/+SnapcraftIo
<dshimer> QUESTION: What is the status of scheduling some of the great interview ideas discussed at UOS?
<kz6fittycent> QUESTION: Are there any tutorials for building SNAPS that you'd recommend?
<dragonbite> Yup!
<popey> https://github.com/kyrofa/nextcloud-snap/blob/master/snapcraft.yaml
<dragonbite> Cool!  Looks like a great place to start!  Thanks!
<HighFlyingHugh> QUESTION: What is the situ. with buying an Ubuntu phone at the moment. ? Recently heard its impossible .
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Can you have multiple versions of the same snap, so you can have your old snap there when you try your new snap and if it doesn't work just switch back?
<ahoneybun> HighFlyingHugh: depends on your area, if your in the USA the Nexus 4 can be loaded with it with 3G speed, the Meizu Pro 5 can get 4G in some areas but you'll get no 3G so you'll drop to 2G
<kz6fittycent> ahoneybun, so the Meizu Pro 5 "will" get LTE speeds in the US?
<ahoneybun> kz6fittycent: on some carriers in some areas I BELIEVE
<ahoneybun> the bands are there
<kz6fittycent> hmmm ahoneybun
<kz6fittycent> I may pull the trigger...
<dragonbite> any idea on which carriers (Verizon, AT&T, T-mobile)?
<ahoneybun> well the phone is GSM so eith AT&T/T-Mobile
<ahoneybun> perhaps the smaller carriers based on them
<ahoneybun> you'll be on 2G in some places where 4G is not
<kz6fittycent> ahoneybun, are you running the N4?
<ahoneybun> I've had the N4 till it died kz6fittycent
<ahoneybun> in the US
<kz6fittycent> ah
<ahoneybun> might get another one soon on the weeekend
<ahoneybun> *weekend
<kz6fittycent> ahoneybun, you know the odd thing about LTE and the N4 is that I CAN/DO get it with Android and the hybrid radios.... but NOT on uTouch.
<ahoneybun> kz6fittycent: mhall119 tried that and he said that it caused the device to reboot a lot
<kz6fittycent> with android or uTouch? ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> it does work on Ubuntu Touch but reboots
<ahoneybun> alot he said
<nik011> QUESTION: any new ubuntu touch devices coming soon?
<dshimer> QUESTION: Popey, is your participation in things like Linux Unplugged or the Ubuntu Podcast something you consider "part of the job" to some extent or just something you enjoy?  Are there other podcasts or public venues you join regularly?
<kz6fittycent> ahoneybun, I've flashed the hybrid radio(s) and it works fine, just no LTE
<ahoneybun> mm there should be LTE in most areas
<ahoneybun> unless your in the middle of nowhere
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: flashing the unlocked radio and tweaking the ofono configs allowed me to get LTE "working" on ubuntu on Nexus 4
<mhall119> but it was horribly unstable
<kz6fittycent> I don't get LTE anywhere with uTouch on the N4. Android, no issue,same radio
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119
<ahoneybun> I have it on my desktop popey
<mhall119> I also didn't get LTE signal everywhere that it was available, so I suspect the radio wasn't compatible with all frequencies
<mariogrip> popey: what's the whether like in norway?
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, ah! So, you tweaked the ofono entries...
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: yeah, I don't remember what or why, but IIRC the Nexus 4 images didn't specify LTE somewhere
<gouchi_> QUESTION : Will Ubuntu touch switch to snap or it will stay with click packages ? (Sorry if the question has already been asked)
<mhall119> there as at least an additional step other than flashing the radio
<mariogrip> I need a mhall119 one in my mycroft also!
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, yeah, that's unfortunate. In fact, I attempted to contact Matthew Paul Thomas via https://athoneycutt.wordpress.com/2015/06/09/apn-changes-for-ubuntu-touch/
<ahoneybun> mm?
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, but I don't think he was interested in talking about something as old as the N4
 * mhall119 hugs his old and busted N4
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, it IS a good phone...
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, have you thought about buying the Meizu Pro 5?
<mhall119> I've thought about it, but I've heard mixed opinions about how well it will work in the USA
<kz6fittycent> hahahahha
<kz6fittycent> popey that was great!!
<mhall119> the wireless display though....that's tempting
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, yeah, and it's a BEAST in terms of hardware
<mariogrip> mhall119: oneplus 3 :)
<kz6fittycent> QUESTION: Are you aware of any timeline/timeframe when Touch will move away from an "Android" kernel?
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: where is my opo ?
<mariogrip> oneplus 3 is a beast
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, will that run uTouch?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: i dunno :P in your pocket :)
<ahoneybun> well on my desk but close
<mariogrip> kz6fittycent: yes, well, when i get it ported yes
 * ahoneybun thinks of the uses for mycroft on Ubuntu Phone
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: lol :P
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, haha awesome
<kz6fittycent> when popey rolls by the Queen, she just nods with unabashed approval
<mhall119> mariogrip: let me know when everything works on the OP3
<mariogrip> mhall119: sure :D
<mhall119> and I'll get dpm to let me expense it :)
 * dpm senses mariogrip getting some pressure from mhall119 :)
<mariogrip> dpm: hahaha :P i'll work fast now! mhall119 needs new phone
<dpm> :-)
<mhall119> anybody who has seen the state of my N4 can attest to that
 * ahoneybun has
<mhall119> it is, shall we say, well loved
<mariogrip> mhall119: haha :D buy an oneplus 3 and help port :D yeey great idea :D
<kz6fittycent> -1 google....
<mariogrip> my oneplus 3 should arrive tomorrow :D
<mariogrip> kz6fittycent: well, it's open source, so why is google a problem?
<AlSubaieN> THANK YOU BOTH
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, I was being facetious
<AlSubaieN> very informative
<mhall119> mariogrip: I see what you did there ;-)
<mariogrip> mhall119: :D
<mariogrip> kz6fittycent: :)
<popey> thanks everyon!
<popey> *everyone
<mariogrip> Thanks popey and dholbach!! :D
<gouchi_> Thank you
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone
<dholbach> this was fun :-)
<kz6fittycent> so I am GOING to learn how to build some snaps...
<kz6fittycent> question is, what should I focus on?
<kz6fittycent> maybe a hexchat snap?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-06-22
<WLBI> hi
<arkoprovo1996> question ... how can ppl like is help by giving ads? .. like say how do we officially?
<arkoprovo1996> *us
<arkoprovo1996> ads of ubuntu that is ..
